# Elektroplanung



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Ein Thema was ich noch nicht hier im Forum angegangen bin, aber schon einige Zeit dran rumgrübel ist die Elektroplanung für den Teich/den Filter.
Ich bin was Elektro angeht eher sehr laienhaft. Lampen anbauen, Steckdosen abbauen beim Streichen und ein wenig verdrahten klappt noch. 

Folgende Gedanken bisher:
Die Elektronik soll in der Gartenlaube untergebracht werden.
Das bedeutet, Steckdosen, Lichtschalter, eigener Schaltkasten?, eigener FI-Schalter?, Stromzähler, usw. werden benötigt.

Bisher eingeplante Geräte sind 2x Membranpumpen und eine UVC.
Als Reserve nochmal 3 Steckdosen.
Alle Steckdosen sollen einen Schalter bekommen.
Licht fehlt auch in der __ Laube.
Baue ich das Alles in einen Schaltkasten, oder wo bringt man es sinnvoll an?

Hinzu kommt, dass ich bereits ein Erdkabel 5x1,5 im Garten liegen habe. 
Dieses lässt sich innen von der Terrassentür An/Aus schalten. War mal eine Lampe mit verbunden.
Heute hängt da der aktuelle Teichfilter dran.
Keine Ahnung ob sich das sinnvoll nutzen lässt für das neue Projekt. Vll in Form einer Beleuchtung um den Teich?
Ich weiß einfach nicht genau wie man so eine Elektroplanung angeht und daher habe ich mal die Gegebenheiten etwas skizziert. Es wäre sicherlich auch möglich von der Werkstatt ein Kabel zu ziehen. Dort habe ich auch einen Starkstrom-Anschluss. Wobei der hier eher keine Rolle spielt.

Was für ein Kabel mit wieviel Adern benötige ich denn grundsätzlich?
Lieber noch mehr Steckdosen als Reserve einplanen?
Mini-Schaltschrank besorgen?
Wie wird korrekt verkabelt? Sollte man den Bereich des Filter auch ausleuchten mit einem kleinen Scheinwerfer von der Laube? Wobei man Nachts ja nicht gerade am Filter rumhängen wird....
Kann das alte Kabel sinvoll verwertet werden mit dem Schalter?
Worin verlegt man Kabel? HT Rohre?

Fragen über Fragen.
Hoffentlich hat jemand die Muße mir ein wenig Ordnung ins Chaos zu bringen.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)

Hallo 
Ich würde ein neues Erdkabel 3x 2,5 mm² reicht sicher

salve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (21. Dez. 2015)

Ich würde dir empfehlen einen Elektriker deiner Wahl damit  zu beauftragen, dann bist du, deine Familie und deine Fische auf der sicheren Seite.
Viele Firmen lassen dich auch gern in Eigenleistung den Bereich ausschachten und das Lehrrohr incl. Kabel verlegen und kommen dann nur noch zum Anklemmen und in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)

Wenn du mal so am Teich stehst ,hättest besser jemanden gefragt der sich damit auskennt
https://www.google.de/search?q=stat...ved=0ahUKEwjWr7m4ue3JAhWGVRoKHS81Ah0Q_AUIBigB

salve Patrick


----------



## Michael H (21. Dez. 2015)

Hallo

Nicht das ich ne Ahnug hätte , würde aber immer ein 5 x 10 Erdkabel und das noch in ein Schutzrohr legen .
Kostet nicht die Welt .
Spätestens wenn es im Winter mal losgeht mit E - Heizung für den Teich oder nur für die kleine Hütte einen Heizung für'n Frostschutz haste Ratz Fatz eim paar KW zusammen .
Ein wenig Reserve kann nie Schaden .
Ansonsten würde ich Rene voll zustimmen , lass einen Fachmann drüber schauen .


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> würde aber immer ein 5 x 10 Erdkabel und das noch in ein Schutzrohr legen .




Ja stimmt , hatte nicht an die Sauna gedacht


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Regierung nörgelt schon rum wo die Fass-Sauna hinkommt.....


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)




----------



## Michael H (21. Dez. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Ja stimmt , hatte nicht an die Sauna gedacht



Ups Sorry , und ich nicht die 10 bis 15 Meter bis zum Garten Häuschen .....


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Hab schon gesagt, ich bau dann so nen kleinen japanischen Onsen mit Membranpumpen als Whirpoolersatz.


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Mal wieder zum Thema.
Ihr habt doch auch selber gebaut.
So schlimm stehts um mich nun auch nicht.
Kann hier keiner mit mir nen Schaltplan entwerfen?
Oder mal passende Bauteile empfehlen, die Outdoor (Gartenbude) geeignet sind?
Schalter, Steckdosen, Leuchten, FI, Stromzähler, Montage auf ein Brett, in einen Kasten?


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)

such mal nach Stromversorgung und Amselmeister


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)

Ich war so frei.......

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/stromversorgung.36118/


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Netter Fred. Da habt ihr den Guten ja ordentlich zerpflückt. Aber hat einige Infos beinhaltet. Auch die Links von Mitch waren gut.
Also nochmal ganz von vorne.
Ich kann verkabeln und löten und Schaltpläne zeichnen und entwerfen. Leider mache ich das maximal alle 3-4 Jahre. Dachte es gibt hier jemanden der darin fitter ist. Aber nicht schlimm. Man muss ja nicht alles im Forum klären können. Was immer wieder hoch kommt ist, das bei Strom viele gleich Angst bekommen. Dabei ist es genau so gefährlich wie Auto fahren usw. Ich muss die Regeln kennen und vll alles paar mal geübt haben. Einen Fachmann drüber gucken lassen, der damit jeden Tag hantiert ist sicher auch nicht verkehrt. Alles erden, alles isolieren, alles in Verteilerdosen und Schaltschränke verpacken, das keiner rein greifen kann, schon ist gut. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Patrick K (21. Dez. 2015)

ja war schon bissel lustig , aber er ist ja noch im Forum , also war es ja nicht so falsch was wir geschrieben haben ......

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (21. Dez. 2015)

Nur die Harten kommen hier in den Teichgarten. Ich __ merk das schon.


----------



## dizzzi (21. Dez. 2015)

Also ich habe es mit Elektrik auch nicht so. Mir hat dann ein Elektriker gesagt, welches Kabel ich verlegen soll. Dann habe ich mir von einem Elektriker einen FI-Schalter setzten lassen, und den Rest habe ich, auch wenn es etwas teurer ist, mit den OASE-Artikeln gemacht. Super einfach alles. Nun kann ich mit der Fernbedienung alles so steuern, wie ich es gerade brauche.

@Teich4You: Wiso willst du einen Stromzähler setzen?

LG

Udo


----------



## Daufi (21. Dez. 2015)

Lege für jede Stromquelle die du schalten willst ein eigenes Erdkabel 3x1,5, überlege dir ob du was automatisieren willst, und lass den ganzen Kram in einem Schaltschrank zusammenkommen, der eine eigene Zuleitung, abgesichert mit einem FI hat, evt. je nach Last nur eine oder 3 Phasen.
Ich habe z.B. 3 x 3x1,5 Erdkabel bis in einen Schaltschrank beim Teich gelegt, dort einen FI und dahinter 3 x 16 Ampere Automaten und einen nachgeschalteten 4-fach Homematic Schaltaktor der mir 2 x die Beleuchtung, Bachlaufpumpe und Leuchtturm (  ) zeitabhängig schaltet, und ein paar unabhängige Steckdosen habe ich um den Teich plaziert.
Da man nie weis was passiert, habe ich im Leerrohr(eigenes) noch 2 Netzwerkkabel verlegt, eines für die Lautsprecher für die Gästeberieslung (JBL), und eines als Reserve....
WLan Abdeckunfg ist für die 3500 m² Grundstück eh gegeben....

Vor allem, lass das Ganze einen Elektriker verdrahten....

Liebe Grüße, Arne


----------



## dizzzi (21. Dez. 2015)

Was ich noch vergas. Ich habe sehr viele Verteilerdosen gesetzt, um ggf. noch die Elektrik zu erweitern. Und wichtig ist auf die richtige IP-Klasse achten...


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

dizzzi schrieb:


> @Teich4You: Wiso willst du einen Stromzähler setzen?
> 
> LG
> 
> Udo


Weil ich gerne alles dokumentiere und in Statistiken erfasse. Controller-Krankheit.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

dizzzi schrieb:


> ... vergas.


Sorry, aber ich muss dabei sofort daran denken, das man die Silbe "-gas" an jedes beliebe Wort hängen kann. Probiert es aus.

Zur Elektro:
Vll mache ich es viel einfacher als ich bisher verlauten lies. Hatte da gestern Abend noch so eine Eingebung. Infos folgen.


----------



## Micha61 (22. Dez. 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde empfehlen, mach 2 Stromkreise mit jeweils so vielen Steckdosen, wie Du Verbraucher hast ( evtl. noch eine Reserve).
Bei mir geht ein Kreis auf den FM Master 3 (vier Steckdosen), da ist die Pumpe und UV dran.
Am anderen Kreis, sind die Belüfter und die Strömungspumpe (fürs Helix).
Sollte nun ein Stromkreis ausfallen, läuft wenigstens die Pumpe, oder die Belüftung weiter.
Bis zur Fehlerbehebung des defekten Stromkreises, stöpselst Du die anderen Verbraucher nur um und alles läuft wieder.
Das Anschließen, würde ich nur von einem Fachmann (auf Rechnung) machen lassen !!!

Schöne Feiertage wünscht
Micha


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Habe eben mal kurz mit nem Elektriker gesprochen. 
Wurde eine Stunde lang in die tiefsten Abgründe der Elektroinstallationssünden entführt.
Was mir alles empfohlen wurde muss ich erst mal verdauen. 
Laut seiner Aussage ist es mit ein bisschen Strippen ziehen und verkabeln nicht getan. 
Sicherheit geht halt vor.
Nach grober Kalkulation bin ich beim Material schon bei 300-400 EUR. 
Und ich wollte doch blos 5-6 Steckdosen, ein wenig Licht und einen Stromzähler....


----------



## dizzzi (22. Dez. 2015)

Also Sicherheit geht vor. Ganz klar. Aber die Preise hatte ich auch von den Elektrickern genannt bekommen. Deshalb habe ich mir die Strippen und Verteilerdosen selber verlegt. IP64 -IP68 habe ich benutzt. Und dann wie gesagt das Oase-Programm.
Nur den FI-Schalter habe ich mir, selbstverständlich mit Rechnung und Garantie, setzten lassen. Bezüglich Elektriker und sauberer Verkabelung habe ich so meine Erfahrung gemacht. z.B. Verteilerdosen nur mit einer Schraube. Holzschaube in Metalgewinde mit Gewalt reingedreht usw...
Wichtig ist halt, das man qualitativ hochwertiges Kabel, Steckdosen und Verteilerdosen nimmt, und bei der Montage drauf achtet, das nichts verkanntet und die Gummidichtungen sauber anliegen, damit die Verteilerdosendeckel und Aussensteckdosen sauber schließen. Dann habe ich einige starke Regenfälle abgewartet, und die Installation mehrfach durchgemessen, ob nicht durch Wassereintritt ein Kurzer verursacht wurde. Hat aber alles wunderbar funktioniert. 

LG

Udo


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Ja da kommt man echt ins Grübeln, ob man nicht einfach eine Gartensteckdose mit Erdspieß von der Terrasse abgehend setzt. 
Denn eine davon läuft schon seit etlichen Monaten ohne Probleme im Garten.
Diese wäre dann auf jeden Fall über den FI im Hauptschaltkasten gesichert.
Könnte man auch mit zusätzlichem FI/RCD als Stecker nochmal sichern.
Einzige Problematik ist die Optik und das das Ganze wohl 24/h á 365 Tage laufen wird und Wettereinflüssen ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## dizzzi (22. Dez. 2015)

Eine Aussengartensteckdose gibt es auch in Granitstein. Je nachdem, wo und wie man die hinsetzt, sieht man gar nicht, dass das eine Aussensteckdose ist. So ein Teil habe ich mir auch gesetzt. Meine habe ich etwas über 2 Meter vom Wasser weggesetzt.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Dez. 2015)

Die Diskussion mit den FI gibt es in vielen Foren.
googel Fehlerstromschutzschalter, RCD, FI und Selektivität, falls Du im Garten sinnvoller Weise einen Extra- Stromverteiler mit Extra FI sinnvoll einbauen möchtest.
Im HAus z.B. FI mit 300mA und danach verteilt auf mehrere mit 30mA geht, weil slektiv auslösend.
D. heißt, der FI, welcher dem Fehler am nächsten ist, löst nur aus.

Ein FI mit 30mA vor der Teichanlage oder Pool ist Pflicht.
Das Teichwasser selber zu erden (Edelstahl ins Wasser rein und an grün/gelb plus ggf. im Garten noch einen Erdanker in den Boden kloppen) könnte weiterhin Sinn machen.
Das macht aber kaum einer.....

Weil:
Sitzt Du in der Plastebadewanne und jemand schmeißt den Fön rein, löst der FI davor eventuell nicht aus- weil kein Fehlerstrom fließt.......
Glauben oder nicht glauben und probieren.....

Bei mir im Haus habe ich im Verteiler....ca. 6 FI Schalter verbaut- nur für das Haus. Jede Etage einzeln mit 30mA....Aussenkabel Garage Extra, Aussensteckdosen Extra...

Und da gibt es eigentlich keine Diskussion zu Sinn oder Unsinn eines oder mehrerer sinnvoll eingebauter RCD oder FI.

Trotz LH-Planung und Rohbau habe ich noch eine getauchte Pumpe für die TF Spülung und eine Tauch- UVC im Wasser!
Diese Rota Tauch-UVC von Koi Herdecke hat übrigens an der Lampe eine Erdungsleitung.

Viele billig gebauten und teuer verkauften UVC haben nur ein zweiadriges Kabel zur Lampe....und nicht einmal ein CE Kennzeichnung- siehe Xclear Aquaforte.
Anderes Thema- ich weiß.


----------



## Daufi (22. Dez. 2015)

Ich habe mir auch die Erdspiessteckdosen geholt, Stecker abgeschnitten und an jeweils eine IP68 Verteilerdose angeschlossen(Aderendhülsen benutzen!) die mittels Erdkabel an den Schaltschrank bzw. Unterverteiler gehen...
Könnte man natürlich noch ordentlicher verkabeln....
Und ich habe hier bisher nur eine Phase genutzt, deshalb nur ein Sicherungsautomat...
Übrigens FI hinter FI ist nicht so dolle.... einer reicht.....
Und meiner Kenntnis nach - man mag mich berichtigen sind mittlerweile 30mA vorgeschrieben, das mit den 300 war glaube ich mal.... Ohne Gewähr, würde aber immer 30mA nehmen...
Aber, wie erwähnt, das muss ein Elektriker machen!


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Und was hat dein Schrank dann gekostet @Daufi ?

Na klar will ich Sicherheit. Aber ich will auch keinen Overkill verbauen. Da muss es doch irgendwo nen gangbaren Weg geben.

Der Elektriker wollte nur Siemens Produkte verbauen, weil es die einzig wahren und sichersten wären. Ich möchte auch keinen China-Müll. Trotzdem muss es doch normale Produkte zu annehmbaren Preisen geben, oder?


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Dez. 2015)

Es gibt auch Kinder zu annehmbaren Preisen. 
Vor ein paar Jahren ist ein Kind bei uns in der Nähe am Pool gestorben- noch auf dem feuchten Rasen......
Je älter das Kind, desto größer wird der Schaden im Verhältnis zur verlorenen Investition.
Die Smileys erspare ich mir, weil zum Lachen ist das nicht!

Und irgendwo hört der Spaß auf. Ein FI muss nicht unbedingt von Siemens sein- aber ein No-Name-Produkt käme mir nicht ins Haus. 
Und -nur als Beispiel- eine günstige Personensicherheitsdose zum Einstecken aus dem Baumarkt auch nicht.
Siemens,ABB, Berker, Jung, Gira.....

Lasst Euch vom Fachmann zumindest einen FI Extra für den Teich in den Schaltschrank setzen und noch einiges zur Erdungsmaßnahmen ggf. erklären, die  einiges sicherer machen könnten.
Das gilt leider im allgemeinen für viele Pool oderTeiche- also nicht persönlich nehmen:
Riesen Teiche bauen oder bauen wollen, Schicke, teure Koi haben wollen und bei der elektrischen Absicherung sparen.

'Ich vermute mal ganz bös- wenn jemandem einige Koi wegen Stromschlag sterben würden und er das publik macht- dann würden viele zum Elektriker rennen und wegen der Gefahr für die Fische sich ganz schnell die Elektroanlage mal prüfen oder aufrüsten lassen.

Wünscht Euch doch einen Gutschein vom Elektriker um die Ecke zu Weihnachten.
Frohes Fest


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Guter Beitrag @ThorstenC!

Niemand möchte an der Sicherheit sparen (ich zumindest nicht), daher werde ich alles in Ruhe durchplanen. 
Ich möchte nur keinen Ferrari, wenn der VW auch funktioniert. Es muss auch andere Produkte als Simens geben.
Davon hast du ja schon ein paar Firmen genannt. Danke.


----------



## Daufi (22. Dez. 2015)

Hi Thorsten,
mir mußt du das nicht sagen..., Mein Papa ist Elektromeister und ich zumindestens Elektrofachkraft. Die Billigserien vom Baumarkt sind echt Sch....
Ich hab da Berker bzw. Busch-Jäger.
Und das schaffe ich mir ja in der Regel einmal an - naja ich bin auch schon bei der dritten Frau und dem zweiten Haus... Aber da bleib ich ja jetzt...

Und so einen Riesenschrank braucht natürlich auch niemand, nur ich wollte Platz und der hat 20 Euro beim Kleinanzeigenmarkt gekostet.... Und ein Tarnnetz....
Und es passt noch soo viel rein...

Übrigens, es ist ja schon der 22. - an der Stelle auch mal allen hier schöne Weihnachten...


----------



## Micha61 (22. Dez. 2015)

Daufi schrieb:


> Busch-Jäger.






Daufi schrieb:


> bei der dritten Frau


na Du hast nen Verschleiß



Daufi schrieb:


> an der Stelle auch mal allen hier schöne Weihnachten...


----------



## dizzzi (22. Dez. 2015)

... und noch einiges zur Erdungsmaßnahmen ... Das Thema würde mich mal interessieren. Ich habe das Grundstück mit einem Zaun abgesichert, so das Kinder nur auf das Grundstück kommen, wenn sie über den Zaun klettern, und einen separaten FI-Schalter habe ich auch setzten lassen. Was oder wie kann ich denn Erdungsmaßnahmen an meinem Fischteich vornehmen?

Danke im voraus & LG

Udo


----------



## Daufi (22. Dez. 2015)

Micha61 schrieb:


> na Du hast nen Verschleiß


Hehe, ich bin über fuffzig..., und mittlerweile anständig, angepasst und gediegen.....


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Dez. 2015)

Danke, das sich niemand mit meiner kleinen Ermahnung pers. angerempelt fühlt- ist nur allgemein gemeint und gilt für uns alle- mit Familie und Pool, Teich oder Badewanne.

Daufi:
Kannst Du beim Weihnachtessen den Papa vom Fach bitte mal fragen, ob es Sinn macht- das Teichwasser über ein Stück V2A natürlich und einigen Erdungspunkten (Erdungsanker- die T- Profile für die Baustromversorgungen etc) zu erden??

Meiner- laienhaften Meinung nämlich schon:
-Der FI oder RCD löst nämlich nur aus, wenn ein Fehlerstrom gegen Erde oder anderswohin abfließt.
Und das kann er eventuell nicht bei Teichen, die ja mit einem guten Isolator gegen Erde abgedichtet sind, oder wo keine Geräte im Wasser verbaut sind, die einen Erdungsanschluß am Metallgehäuse haben....

Und da fiel mir auch erst hinterher ein...Teichrand ist ja schon fertig. Aber da bastel ich noch etwas....

Das gilt für allle Pumpen und UV etc., wo der Stecker keinen Erdungsanschluß hat- die mit Kabel mit nur 2 Drähten drin!

Deswegen mein Beispiel mit dem Fön in der Kunststoff-Badewanne- platsch und der FI löst nicht aus, weil kein Fehlerstrom irgendwohin abfließt.

Wenn man dann den nassen Fön aus der Wanne holt und an die Heizung anfässt- klick- FI ist raus, weil Strom über Fön-Körper- Heizung gegen Erdung abfließt,

Teich erden:
Ein kurzes Stück Edelstahl- Blech, Draht , Profil im Teichwasser- Pumpenkammer, Filterakammer.
Da einen dicken. grün- gelben Draht ran zur Teichstromverteilung und auf die PE-Leiste klemmen.
Dazu ggf. noch einen Erdungsanker (ist bei Baustellenverteilungen ein 1,5m langer verzinktes T-Profil) in der Nähe in die Erde rammen und ebenfalle mit grün- gelb Draht in die Verteilung an PE Klemme.

Das ist eventuell nicht fachgerecht erklärt- Letztes Wort hat der fachkundige Elektroinstallateur.
also ohne Gewähr und Garantie.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Dez. 2015)

Klingt erst mal plausibel. Gesehen habe ich das aber echt noch nirgendwo in einem Filter oder Teich.

Passend zum Thema:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McmTWfXy3t0_


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Dez. 2015)

Erst erklärt er es richtig (defekte Pumpe- Spannung im Teich- nix passiert)- und erst beim Anfassen fließt der Strom ab) und dann wird es teilweise nebulös und verharmlosend.

Und den Zusammenhang zwischen Strom- Spannung-Widerstand sollter er sich vor dem Filmen ruhig nochmal ansehen.
Ich mag ja den Koi-Block- aber manchmal....werden dort Dinge erzählt- hätte- könnte-soll so sein..
Irgendwo hat er auch was zu LH gesagt....echt schade manchmal.

Letztendlich bestätigt er das von mir zuvor gesagte:
-FI oder RCD vorneweg und ggf. eine Erdung im Wasser- damit bei defekten Pumpen, UV dort die Spannung gegen Erde abfließt und nicht über die Kinderhände im Teichwasser....


Noch was aus dem Nachbarforum:
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=21258
und
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=20980

Besonders hervorzuheben ist, dass die Fische schon vor Auslösen des FI ab 30mA Probleme hatten...

Da wäre mit FI 30mA und einer Erdungssonde in der Filterkammer im Wasser es schnell klar geworden....


----------



## mkburg (22. Dez. 2015)

Ich hatte aus Unkenntnis mein Hälterungsbecken unter Strom gesetzt, Ursache war, die Außensteckdose vom Haus war nicht in Ordnung. Wenn wir mit der Hand ins Wasser kamen, bekamen wir einen Kleinen Schlag. Der FI Schalter ist dabei nicht gekommen. Dort steht drauf 0,03 und ist von Hager, ich muss wohl annehmen, dass dieser nicht in Ordnung ist und vom Fachmann überprüft werden muss.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Dez. 2015)

Prüftaste ohne Verbraucher hinter FI mal gedrückt?
FI richtig angeklemmt?

Das ist der Klassiker:  kleiner Schlag- dann war vermutlich der "Fehlerstrom" durch Deinen Körper noch unter 30mA, weil der Widerstand von der Stromquelle (im Teich?) über das Wasser und Deinen Körper noch zu hoch war.

Hager ist auch Qualität- gleich Berker, Jung, Gira, Siemens, ABBB


----------



## Haegar (22. Dez. 2015)

@ mkburg - auch ein FI Schalter, egal von welchem Hersteller, hat eine sogenannte Auslösecharakteristik. Diese ist abhängig vom verwendeten Typ, damit meine ich jetzt nicht 10, 30 oder 300mA sondern: Typ A, AC, F, B oder B+. Hinzu kommen Ausführungen für selektiv/nicht selektiv schaltend und Typen für erschwerte Bedingungen, Frequenzumrichterbetrieb bei Antrieben etc.
Somit kann es durchaus sein, dass bei einem kurzzeitigen (wirklich kurz!) Eintauchen einer Hand in ein Fehlerbehaftetes Wasserbecken, der fehlfließende Strom  oder die notwendige Zeit des Fehlerstromflusses nicht für eine Auslösung erreicht wurde.
@ alle Anderen - Ich möchte nur Jeden vor den möglichen Risiken beim "selberbasteln" warnen, auch wenn man mittlerweile Markenprodukte auch im Baumarkt kaufen kann, die bestehen, wenn aus fachlicher Unkenntnis irgendwas zusammengeschustert wird und für ausreichend und toll befunden wird.
Elektroberufe gibt es nicht umsonst, sicherlich gibt es auch in diesem Berufszweig schwarze Schafe und Firmen, die schnelles Geld widdern, aber ein solider Fachmann sollte schon zu Rate gezogen werden.
Wieviel Geld geben die Einzelnen mitunter für Koi (nur org. Japan Import, am Besten vor Ort selbst selektiert), Filtertechnik (TF, VF, Pumpen etc.) und Bau- und Stromkosten aus und sparen dann an der lebensnotwendigen Sicherheit?
@ Daufi - überlege Dir bitte, ob diese Instalation auf Deinem Bild wirklich als Beispiel für Nachahmer dienen darf?
Teile der Installation sind falsch - falsche/unzulässige PE-Klemmen, Verdrahtungsfarben gemischt, Aderendhülse falsch ausgewählt...
Unwissenheit schützt vor Schaden/Haftung nicht.

Frohe und besinnliche Feiertage wünsche ich Allen.


----------



## troll20 (22. Dez. 2015)

Danke Hägar


----------



## dizzzi (23. Dez. 2015)

... und noch einiges zur Erdungsmaßnahmen ...Zu diesem Thema habe ich bisher nichts gescheites im Internet gefunden. Auch habe ich z.B. im Oase-Katalog nichts gefunden. Wenn das so wichtig wäre, würde dann eine Firma wie OASE nicht etwas verkaufen zum Thema Erdung am Gartenteich?

LG

Udo


----------



## Micha61 (23. Dez. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Danke Hägar


volle Zustimmung, sehr guter Beitrag !!

LG Micha


----------



## Daufi (23. Dez. 2015)

Hi Hägar,

ich gebe es ja zu ich habe erst überlegt ob ich mich ärgen soll - ich fühle mich ja immer gleich angegriffen...
Aber das mag in der Natur der Pfälzer liegen...

Du hast  teilweise recht,
aber - es ist definitiv fachlich richtig angeschlossen, ich habe überall für L/N und PE die richtigen und gleichen Farben verwendet, alles ist geerdet und ob die farbliche Kennzeichnung der Klemmblöcke und der Aderendhülsen funktionstechnisch relevant sind, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
Ich habe mit dem gearbeitet was ich hatte.

Und klar man hätte das fürs Auge auch anders verdrahten können, die ganzen Strippen waren vorkonfektioniert und wurden wiederverwendet - ich habe früher auch Formkabel ausgebunden und weis was du meinst.

Aber ich gebe dir recht, man muss das Bild nicht als Vorlage für eine eigene Installation verwenden, es war dazu gedacht wie man so etwas prinzipiell aufbauen kann und in welche Kästen/Gehäuse...

Deshalb auch mein mehrmaliger Hinweis - soetwas sollte ein Elektriker machen!

Daher mag der Admin gerne mein bild rauslöschen oder auch als schlechtes Beispiel stehen lassen,

Übrigens, das ganz unten, das ist mein Name - Arne, das Daufi geht mir auf die Nuss, soviel Zeit sollte sein!

Grins, du siehst ich bin doch etwas angepisst...., aber da muss ich mich an die eigene __ Nase fassen...

Gruß, Arne


----------



## Teich4You (23. Dez. 2015)

Ich fasse mal zusammen. 
Elektronik ist ein wichtiges Thema am gut geplanten und nicht günstigen Koi-Teich, dass oft vernachläsigt wird.
Doch gerade hier sollte man nicht sparen, da es um Brandschutz und die Sicherheit von Menschenleben geht.
Ein Fachmann des Vertrauens, der Garantie auf die von ihm gebauten Anlagen geben kann, sollte hier ans Werk gehen.
Also lieber einen Euro mehr dafür einplanen!


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> ... und noch einiges zur Erdungsmaßnahmen ...Zu diesem Thema habe ich bisher nichts gescheites im Internet gefunden. Auch habe ich z.B. im Oase-Katalog nichts gefunden. Wenn das so wichtig wäre, würde dann eine Firma wie OASE nicht etwas verkaufen zum Thema Erdung am Gartenteich?
> 
> LG
> 
> Udo



Hi Udo,

deswegen steht auch in den Betriebsanleitungen von z.B. Oase, das bei jeglichem Wasserkontakt alle stromführenden Geräte zuerst deaktiviert (sprich Stecker aus der Dose gezogen werden müssen!). Von daher gibt dort der Hersteller ganz klar die Haftung an den Nutzer weiter. Und wer macht das BITTE?

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## tosa (10. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal zusammen.
> Elektronik ist ein wichtiges Thema am gut geplanten und nicht günstigen Koi-Teich, dass oft vernachläsigt wird.
> Doch gerade hier sollte man nicht sparen, da es um Brandschutz und die Sicherheit von Menschenleben geht.
> Ein Fachmann des Vertrauens, der Garantie auf die von ihm gebauten Anlagen geben kann, sollte hier ans Werk gehen.
> Also lieber einen Euro mehr dafür einplanen!



Hi Flo,

hier geht es nicht nur um die Garantie, sondern insbesondere um die Haftung. Wenn Deine Frau die Finger ins Wasser macht um die Fische zu füttern und dabei einen tödlichen Stromschlag erhält sitzt nämlich in erster Linie der Elektromeister vor Gericht. In jedem anderen Fall der Typ der selbst diese Anlage installiert und in Betrieb genommen hat. Und das wünsche ich niemanden, erst den Trauerfall, danach die gerichtliche Aufarbeitung mit Darstellung aller Fehler vor Gericht.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------

